# Ultimate huckable machine



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

What do you think is the bike that can take the most punishment? What bikes out there can take the repeated 50 footers and keep ticking? If you ask me its my dream bike the norco vps but lets hear what you think


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> What do you think is the bike that can take the most punishment? What bikes out there can take the repeated 50 footers and keep ticking? If you ask me its my dream bike the norco vps but lets hear what you think


uhh....if there is any ike that could take repeated 50 footers it would have to go to vsuro's bike...he wanted a deployale wing for increased air time...and a super monster...and it is like 75 lb's... i think he also said something about 400mm rear shock compresion...but im not to sure on the details...if you want the details look up ultimate dh rig (i think...or something to that effect)

congrats vsuro...you have my vote

btw...dont tell him but i think he was crazy:skep:


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Demo 9,and I think the selection was poor


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz true dat but i only had like 5 minutes to make a pole i didnt know you could reply before the pole was made so i had to work quick


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i really only meant for there to be nikolai norco karpiel the rest are all just filler


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> i really only meant for there to be nikolai norco karpiel the rest are all just filler


ahahahahahahahahahaha...you added vsuro's bike

he was damn serious baout the wing and it was the funniest thread i have ever read...poor guy

i voted for the m3...who voted fro vsuro


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

It's NICOLAI with a C!

And it's poll, not pole.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Christopher Robin said:


> It's NICOLAI with a C!
> 
> And it's poll, not pole.


hey, christopher robin is 12 and lives in a fantasy world with winny the pooh...therefore you are not allowed to correct anybody on anything

and it Nicolai...proper english is not in all caps

jk...


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz i know but i spell nicolai nikolai because thats how i do it srry bout the poll mispelling


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz i know but i spell nicolai nikolai because thats how i do it srry bout the poll mispelling


hey hey hey...you gotta stick up for yourself...not all lolz and sh!t....gotta get mean. dont appologize for typos..:madmax: :madmax:

sorry im in a fighting mood cause my bike is falling apart...:cryin:

please excuse everything i say tonight:thumbsup:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

n what bike is that?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> n what bike is that?


is that question for me??? please use the quote feature it makes life simpler


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

no free rider it was christopher robins bike 

it must be sooo confusing with ALL the people posting on this thread im sorry next time ill assume you are incapasitated


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> no free rider it was christopher robins bike
> 
> it must be sooo confusing with ALL the people posting on this thread im sorry next time ill assume you are incapasitated


sorry...the qoute feature helps, and seing how your post is directly below mine (look on the post list near the top) i assumed you pressed the reply button under my post...anyway its alot less confusing when you use the quote feature


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

whatever dumnuts we are the only two talking so go on and shoot, what bike did you destroy on your massive 2 foot huck ? i suppose a karpiel? or a brooklin machine works monsterwork of a bike?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> whatever dumnuts we are the only two talking so go on and shoot, what bike did you destroy on your massive 2 foot huck ? i suppose a karpiel? or a brooklin machine works monsterwork of a bike?


what the f*ck crawled up your ass, i was telling you to use the quote feature and you went and exploded...it was not a 2 foot huck and it is not destroyed...my brake cable got snagged and it tore (no biggy, can get that fixed) and my bb got stripped (again no biggy, just buy a new one)...i said my bike is falling apart, and it is a rocky mountain flow 2.0 if you care


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz i wasnt saying that with anger i was saying it passively, or sarcasticlly not sure wich one best fits the bill but thats whats rong with these forums its all written and not spoken, so you have no idea if im pissed at you or just being friendly


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz i wasnt saying that with anger i was saying it passively, or sarcasticlly not sure wich one best fits the bill but thats whats rong with these forums its all written and not spoken, so you have no idea if im pissed at you or just being friendly


"alright dumnuts, since we are the only ones talking go ahead and shoot"

sounds pissed if you ask me, anyway thats besides the point...im glad you were being sarcastic and not being a prick...and pleaze quit with the lolz you are driving me insane:incazzato:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz sorry you'lle have to learn to live with that extra z at the end 

come on dumnuts is like saying almost like come on slowpoke and go ahead and shoot is similar to saying "spill" which means please tell me


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz sorry you'lle have to learn to live with that extra z at the end
> 
> come on dumnuts is like saying almost like come on slowpoke and go ahead and shoot is similar to saying "spill" which means please tell me


 "laugh out loudz, hehehe, im a girl"...i mean lolz

i fully understood what you meant, and i didnt take the way you meant it, lolz sorry


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

good 

chances are nobody is awake now but im stoping this subject within this thread because all my threads endup turning into imense jabberfests of so called "flaming" and im just interested in everyones opinions


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

> Demo 9,and I think the selection was poor


atleast 4 of those bikes are more huckable than the demo 9 
nicolai, norco vps, karpiel, and VSUROS SUPER BIKE WITH RETRACABLE WING AND OPTIONAL SUNROOF


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> good
> 
> chances are nobody is awake now but im stoping this subject within this thread because all my threads endup turning into imense jabberfests of so called "flaming" and im just interested in everyones opinions


sorry, i just hijacked this thread

anyone else want to talk about something random in this thread, maybe potvinwannab's near death experience...or maybe about the tea party they had last night (christoher robin has many with his friend tigger)

jk

and vsuro did not mention a sun roof...would be cool though


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> atleast 4 of those bikes are more huckable than the demo 9
> nicolai, norco vps, karpiel, and VSUROS SUPER BIKE WITH RETRACABLE WING AND OPTIONAL SUNROOF


norco vps is a giant hunk of metal btw, it is overweight and isnt that great


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz yah and cofee machine with navigation system and pull up dvd player with surround sound itll just add 50 more pounds no biggie


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lies!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz yah and cofee machine with navigation system and pull up dvd player with surround sound itll just add 50 more pounds no biggie


hey, now you are getting rediculous...vsuro was serious about the wing and fagtards like you gotta come along with your sarcasm and beat him down with ideas like cofee makers and dvd players...but hey with the deployable wing you could get so much air time you could make yours self a cup of cofee and watch your favourite dvd

mayeb it shoudl have a reclining seat for added comfort:thumbsup:

and i just relized this may become the worst thread in the world


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

hey i still have a chance there has only been 3 posters and if im lucky when the wave of posters wakes up they will skim through the both of us yapping about random stuff and get going on the good stuff

we can bring it back we have the technology


----------



## lord.of.ladders (May 22, 2006)

you forgot the best built bike out there KNOLLY, no exagerations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> hey i still have a chance there has only been 3 posters and if im lucky when the wave of posters wakes up they will skim through the both of us yapping about random stuff and get going on the good stuff
> 
> we can bring it back we have the technology


no this is how it will go

"this is the worst most random thread i have ever read"

"ya no kidding"

"wait remember that one about so and so"

"haha, hell ya...that thread was so dumb and about nothing"

thats how the wave of posters will feel like after they wake up to this shitty thread


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

lord.of.ladders said:


> you forgot the best built bike out there KNOLLY, no exagerations!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey, hey, hey who the hell invited you to bring this thread back on track:nono:


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

SHUT UP FREE RIDER 

uhh please go on i never even knew knolly existed and karpiel has got to beat it


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

oh thanks thats encouraging

this might end up as bad as my shock strength thread only with less swearing and less xsl_will 
wait i dont think anything could top that


----------



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

lolz i huck teh grnarly 2 footers lolz teehee


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> SHUT UP FREE RIDER
> 
> uhh please go on i never even knew knolly existed and karpiel has got to beat it


hey hey hey, no need to be so harsh

im going to keep this thread off track as long as possible, you can have it back tommorow when i go to the edmonton grand prix, which will be awesome (hehe, if this thread starts talking about racing my plan has worked)


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

heye everyone yu know what would show that you are a complete looser? talking about racinf in edmonton NOW FILL MY POLL!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> heye everyone yu know what would show that you are a complete looser? talking about racinf in edmonton NOW FILL MY POLL!


haha, you know what shows everyone that your not a complete ***...spelling corectley and making sense:thumbsup:

whoa *** gets bleeped f a g


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

oh fill in the blanks i have stubby fingers and so many litres of orange juice has poured into my keyboard its stickier then fly paper


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> oh fill in the blanks i have stubby fingers and so many litres of orange juice has poured into my keyboard its stickier then fly paper


why the fock were you drinking orange juice...oh wait you say lolz...thats why
i havent had orange juice in forever, i should go get some

and maybe that means you need to go back to the sippy cup


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz because i like orange juice...

what you dont drink orange juice? anyways im out for an hour so plz keep thread ruining to a minimal


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> lolz because i like orange juice...
> 
> what you dont drink orange juice? anyways im out for an hour so plz keep thread ruining to a minimal


haha, now we are going to start talking about drinks on this thread

i drink chocolate milk and full throtle energy drink:thumbsup:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Sinister R9, and no, Kapiels don't beat it. Go find a broken R9.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah i was thinking of putting an r9 but looks to me like a regular run of the mill downhill bike


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

free rider said:


> haha, now we are going to start talking about drinks on this thread
> 
> i drink chocolate milk and full throtle energy drink:thumbsup:


mmmmm, I love me some chocolate milk:thumbsup: I'm not too big on the full throtle though. I also drink alot of milkshakes. ya ever try riding down the trail with a milkshake in hand, it's pretty tough.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

arnt you supposed to be dead.:skep:


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

FISHER JOSHUA!!!!


Ultimate huck bike. Isn't that right, potvinwannasuckadick


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> Sinister R9, and no, Kapiels don't beat it. Go find a broken R9.


that's 'cause there's like 5 R9's in existance......


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

this one. the guy hucks on it crazyy gnar


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahaha......

vsuro's bike is winning!!!!!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> this one. the guy hucks on it crazyy gnar.....


it makes a rad dirt jump bike too....


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> ...because all my threads endup turning into imense jabberfests of so called "flaming" and...


That's because you're a tool.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that's 'cause there's like 5 R9's in existance......


.....Right.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Why don't you go out, buy a bike, learn from your mistakes, and make your own opinion on what's good?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Because he already did that... d'oh!


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz did i not already state my opinion on the most huckable bike? correct me if im wrong but rewind to the first page did i not say the norco vps?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

nvm its still only one page


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Canfield .


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

never heard of canfield searchedit up on google and...daaaamn those things are sick if i knew they existed i woulds thrown out the crappy yakuza option


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> never heard of canfield searchedit up on google and...daaaamn those things are sick if i knew they existed i woulds thrown out the crappy yakuza option


Lance Canfield proved its durabillity at RedBull Rampages and Test of Metal contests .

Since there were limited options on the poll , i went with the flying vsuro brothers .


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

wow some one picked the yakuza...so what exactly did the canfield do at the redbull rampage..im unfamiliar with the event


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> wow some one picked the yakuza...so what exactly did the canfield do at the redbull rampage..im unfamiliar with the event


 The SuperT drop 3 times in a row . ( 35'+ drop )

If you are a freerider , you might want to pick up the RBR anthology video .


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

how would my vps fair on repeated 35 footers? nah i would never BUY a freeride video


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> it makes a rad dirt jump bike too....


good for road racing too
and no footed can cans


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

by the way whats a no-footer?is it a gap? or a failed drop? or something else?


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

nicolai


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

nvm i know what it is


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

that is soooo overkill and ugly at the same time...i thought super monsters were inverted


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

*i see*

i see


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> i see


hahaha,

lolzies boy might be one of....one of, them!!!!!!

now im scared, it could be anybody


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Evel Knievel said:


> Lance Canfield proved its durabillity at RedBull Rampages and Test of Metal contests .
> 
> Since there were limited options on the poll , i went with the flying vsuro brothers .


That pretty much sums it up for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

potvinwannab said:


> how would my vps fair on repeated 35 footers? nah i would never BUY a freeride video


It wouldn't. I think multiples would be out of the question. You would be lucky to survive one on it without some sort of frame failure.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

wow then karpiel must be killer for josh to take repeated 60 foot hucks


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

How many repeated 35 footers do you think vsuros would take? i think they would have absolutely no affect on the frame whatsoever and youd need to get into the 100+ footer to hear a rattling part


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Fisher Joshua? Hahaha, um.. yeah...but for my vote it has got to be *Bender's Karpiel* !!

BTW thats some pretty sweet moves from Peewee there. Haha.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

ive got it figured out.....potvinwannab, are you vsuro's son??


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> ive got it figured out.....potvinwannab, are you vsuro's son??


......kinda makes you wonder


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Is that the fu$&in pedo guy who got locked up?

I want to kill him:madmax:


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

free rider said:


> ......kinda makes you wonder


ya it does, they both have an object they think is superior to everyone else's....pot head has his norco VPS and vsuro has his ultimate gnarcore dh bike..


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> ya it does, they both have an object they think is superior to everyone else's....pot head has his norco VPS and vsuro has his ultimate gnarcore dh bike..


hey wait a second...and both their thier bikes are over weight hunks of metal made for nothing more than hucking and trying to do dh


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

> ive got it figured out.....potvinwannab, are you vsuro's son??


 oh no you have found out my plot, but by the time you red this i will have escaped to mexico on my vps with vsuro chugging behind 400 miles back on his super rig!


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> oh no you have found out my plot, but by the time you red this i will have escaped to mexico on my vps with vsuro chugging behind 400 miles back on his super rig!


oh well, we wont miss you , or vsuros flying bike...just watch out for cars, they go fast and hurt :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

hardrockcromo said:


> ...just watch out for cars, they go fast and hurt :thumbsup:


Oh man, that was cold.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

hardrockcromo said:


> oh well, we wont miss you , or vsuros flying bike...just watch out for cars, they go fast and hurt :thumbsup:


nah, on his mightly vps he will be able to blindly cross streets without fear, rolling right over any cars which my get in his way...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> oh no you have found out my plot, but by the time you red this i will have escaped to mexico on my vps with vsuro chugging behind 400 miles back on his super rig!


Heh, you cant escape. I live in Mexico fukah :nono:


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

Why huck a rocky RM7 when there is a RMX?


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

true 
wow i never thought of it 

owel just vote rm7 anyways one letter/number 

sorry bout that


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> true
> wow i never thought of it
> 
> owel just vote rm7 anyways one letter/number
> ...


You? Not thinking?? NEVER


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

shut up oompa loompa this thread is going alright dont turn it into another huge argument

but just so you dont...i wasnt thinking, im dumb im not worthy of the forum you communicate on

p.s-please pm if you have anything bad to say


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont ride the way you guy's do but I think yall forgot about 2 bike companies. Canfield and Foes.
Good Luck,
M.C.tigre


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz i never knew canfield existed (but if i did they would be there) and as for foes i dont think they are at the karpeil/nikolai/vps level in terms of huckability


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> shut up oompa loompa this thread is going alright dont turn it into another huge argument
> 
> but just so you dont...i wasnt thinking, im dumb im not worthy of the forum you communicate on
> 
> p.s-please pm if you have anything bad to say


Me and 3 friends were Oompa Loompas for Halloween one year. Sweeeet..

I'm eating Frosted Flakes and they're pretty good.

Finally, you understand


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

i looove raisin bran...
hey wait a minute you are doing it again!
all my friends call my mom an oompa loompa because she is 4'11" 200 pounds and always wears her red hair up in a ball ill send you a pic of her you'lle laugh your ass off

BUT I STILL LOVE HER!

now lets move back on track and talk more about bikes

how much travel does your average dirtbike have?


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*What about...*

What about a Santa Cruz Bullit??? One of the most hucked bikes of all time.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

v10 more huckable
but less huckable then a vps


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

wow never woulda thought dirt bikes have only 300 mm travel, thats less than vsuros bike, yet when that punk kid around the corner sits on his the fork uses 140 mm of stanction already, nevermind when hes riding

i shoulda voted vsuros bike...oh wait slap a super monster or risse big foot on a vps and its just as good!


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

potvinwannab said:


> wow never woulda thought dirt bikes have only 300 mm travel, thats less than vsuros bike, yet when that punk kid around the corner sits on his the fork uses 140 mm of stanction already, nevermind when hes riding
> 
> i shoulda voted vsuros bike...oh wait slap a super monster or risse big foot on a vps and its just as good!


Go listen to Bloodhound Gang - I Hope You Die on the Hooray for Boobies album.


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

well im touched but sorry standard 323334945 im not gay

vps rocks

I LOVE BOOBIES


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

is bmw even huckable at all? or do they just look huckable? or are they the ugliest thing on 2 wheels meant for blind rich mountainbikers


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

They are a very good hucking machines,my m8 hucks on his all the time and he has no probs,good looking,steal,heavy and fukin expensive,


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz they just look kinda girly with that single piece of metal for a swingarm, and the thin tubing, but since it is made of steel well justified

thats good a dh/fr bike made out of steel...first one ive seen too much aluminum and carbon not enough ti and steel


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

With the super monsters on that one its too much DH but you can still have fun going DH,It hucks much better,


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

lolz no dh'er or freerider would use a super monster

super monsters are for the hg market

HUCK-ING!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Your not wrong,lol


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

67degrees said:


> What about a Santa Cruz Bullit??? One of the most hucked bikes of all time.


A VW bug is a car . While not the ultimate it is a car . Millions upon millions driven . Many still driven today .

A VW bug is far from the ultimate car .

P.S. I huck my bullit .


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Wheewwww Weeee!*

Wheewwww Weeee! You put me in my place didn't you? Well, I have been hucking VW Bugs for over 20 years.

I still love my Bullit!



Evel Knievel said:


> A VW bug is a car . While not the ultimate it is a car . Millions upon millions driven . Many still driven today .
> 
> A VW bug is far from the ultimate car .
> 
> P.S. I huck my bullit .


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

I voted for VSUROS steed. The gravitational force of the bike will be enough to pulverize all the other bikes in the list.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

anirban said:


> I voted for VSUROS steed. The gravitational force of the bike will be enough to pulverize all the other bikes in the list.


tell me you did not only bump and 7 month old thread...but the worst thread in mtbr history


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

free rider said:


> tell me you did not only bump and 7 month old thread...but the worst thread in mtbr history


No no.. I honestly voted today... and I thought that it deserved some recognition... I also came across the "Ultimate DH bike" thread today.. and it has been the best 90 minutes I ever wasted on a computer!!! Too bad its locked...


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*HUCKZORS TO FLATZORS*


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

where is DH Team/Glory on that fricken list


----------

